

Real Time Programming (1998) - websec
http://www.ganssle.com/articles/realtime.htm

======
FigBug
> A hard real time task or system is one where an activity simply must be
> completed - always - by a specified deadline.

It should be noted that completing a task too early can be a failure as well.

~~~
Gibbon1
There is some of that, some of the trends in language development and also
some stuff about hardware+ makes my eye twitch a bit. Of late it's made to
consider that language designers seem to be really focused on batch
calculation speeds. Where real time code is 50% about producing side effects
with the correct timing and sequence.

\+ Friend of mine that works on high end video processors mentioned getting
into a pissing match with the hardware guys because the particular processor
they were designing had back ground machinery that would run and 'stop the
world' for a ~ms. He say 'you can't do that' and they respond with 'the
benchmarks run fine, go away'

